# Tadpole hatch - transport in vivarium



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

The first tadpole has hatched inside the finespot Leuc vivarium! Being overly paranoid, how long from hatching until the male will transport a tad to a water source?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

My leucs are not great about transporting tads.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Mine transported to condiment cups of water set in the substrate, apparently pretty quickly after hatching. I was/am not good at taking care of eggs, so I let the frogs do it and then I just collected tads from the cups each day. Since I leave the frogs to their own devices, I can't say how long they take, but I never saw a hatched tad waiting for a ride.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I will wait until tomorrow after work to remove the tad(s). Since they have been laying in the leaf litter, it’s harder to tell if the male is actively caring for them. I assume a hatched tad could survive with proper moisture for a day, possibly a little longer before it needs to feed.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

Maybe these 5 will make their way onto dad’s back in a little over 1 week!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

... and it’s still there 24+ hours later. I saw him sitting in a water cup yesterday, but he didn’t stay very long so the tadpole didn’t release! I have four 2 oz condiment cups in the substrate. They’ve been there for over a month. Not much I can do but hope he’ll get it right. I took the other tadpole and placed it’s leaf in a cup


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

He'll drop it when he's ready. I've had frogs carry tadpoles for 3-4 days before


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> He'll drop it when he's ready. I've had frogs carry tadpoles for 3-4 days before


Wow! Thank you, that eased my anxiety a bit!


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I have clear 2 oz cups. I just received 2 black 2 oz cups from dinner tonight... maybe a swap is he doesn’t deposit tomorrow? Does anyone have experience with clear vs black cups? I’m worried that it may be difficult to see a tad in a black cup though.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I use clear ones, but offering a selection wouldn't hurt.


----------

